# Utiliser mon Apple TV à l'hôtel ?



## jadengil (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour ! Étant très souvent en déplacement pour des raisons pro, j'aimerais emmener mon Apple TV avec moi afin de profiter des grands écrans TV plutot que de regarder mes films sur iPad, le souci est que la quasi totalité des hotels nécessitent de lancer une page afin de renseigner nom et chambre pour la connection internet, et que c'est impossible sur une Apple tv ( pas de navigateur ). Y a t il une solution ? Merci...


----------



## Oizo (19 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà utilisé mon Apple TV à l'hôtel, il faut oublier la connexion internet de l'hôtel effectivement, j'utilisais le partage de connexion de mon iPhone.


----------



## jadengil (20 Septembre 2018)

Ah ok merci, sauf que c'est à l'étranger, donc roaming hors de question... Je peux récupérer le wifi de l'hotel sur l'iPhone et le partager ensuite avec l'Apple TV ?


----------



## USB09 (20 Septembre 2018)

Je ne pense pas que l’iphone Puisse se connecter à Hot Spot Wi-Fi et partager cette connexion.


----------



## Oizo (20 Septembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que l’iphone Puisse se connecter à Hot Spot Wi-Fi et partager cette connexion.



Effectivement, ce n'est pas possible de partager une connexion wifi vers une autre connexion wifi.


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2018)

Oizo a dit:


> Effectivement, ce n'est pas possible de partager une connexion wifi vers une autre connexion wifi.


avec deux macs, si 

sinon, si tu as un mac avec toi, tu peux partager le wifi du mac (ou du PC?) vers l'ethernet et connecter l'aTV en ethernet
l'authentification wifi se fera sur l'ordinateur


----------



## Oizo (20 Septembre 2018)

S'il a un Mac autant brancher le Mac sur la TV en HDMI et c'est réglé.
Après étant donné que les films sont regardés actuellement sur un iPad, il y a aussi la solution d'acheter un câble HDMI pour relier l'iPad à la TV.


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

En effet dans l'hypothèse de films sur l'iPad, prend l'adaptateur Lightning vers HDMI, tu te compliqueras moins la vie ...

Après tu as aussi la solution d'un réseau local sans connexion au net avec une Airport Express, ce qui est assez léger a trimbaler. Tu as juste à y connecter ton iPad et ton Apple TV pour qu'ils se voient ...


----------



## jadengil (20 Septembre 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai pris l'adaptateur en question, mais oh surprise ça ne marche pas, et de ce que je lis sur le site d'apple c'est général depuis iOS 11.... Bon c'est pas grave, j'achèterai le plus grand modèle d'iPad Pro cet automne et pis voilà... Merci Apple, sans Apple TV t'u peux rien faire quoi


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2018)

Vraiment ? Etrange quand même ...


----------

